
Resisting the Urge to Profess - pepys
http://www.chronicle.com/article/Resisting-the-Urge-to-Profess/238130
======
laretluval
I like it when people "profess" to me in the sense of this article. I love to
learn. Sure, maybe it's bad during a meeting with time limits. But in general,
don't hold back your knowledge!

~~~
inimino
If you love to learn, you can always ask follow-up questions. The author's
complaint is monologuing while your audience tunes out, a problem by no means
limited to academia.

------
nercht12
IME, the smartest guy is usually the quiet one at the back of the room who
doesn't say anything, and he probably won't talk to you unless the room is
very, very quiet.

~~~
dimino
That's a stereotype. Just as often the smartest guy in the room is also the
one talking.

